# Software Recs for Finding & Removing Duplicate Photos, as well as Managing Pics?



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Do any of you use special software to find and remove duplicate photos, as well as to help you organize your photos, or do you just search your images by date, image size, etc. to find and remove copies. I have 8,000 photos (unfortunately, some are duplicates) that I'd like to manage. Thanks. (I posted this topic a couple of weeks ago, but thought I'd include general photo management as well. Sorry to ask again.)


----------



## CarolineAM (Apr 21, 2011)

HI Cindy.  
If you go to cnet.com, they offer free download software. I use a program that I am pretty sure is called duplicate finder.. If it makes you feel better, but I have to over 15 TB of photos, many of them duplicates.. As for organizing them, I use folders and put the photos in a folder where the either date or topic. 
 Carolne


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Caroline Ann Martin said:


> HI Cindy.
> If you go to cnet.com, they offer free download software. I use a program that I am pretty sure is called duplicate finder.. If it makes you feel better, but I have to over 15 TB of photos, many of them duplicates.. As for organizing them, I use folders and put the photos in a folder where the either date or topic.
> Carolne


Thanks, Caroline. That's where I have been looking, but there have been several available, so it's good to know which one you use. I have many of my photos in specific folders, but they are also in folders that are automatically named according to the dates the photos were taken. Needless to say, I have identical photos in numerous folders. (It's a bit like my iTunes music, where I have a lot of duplicate songs by my favorite artists. I'd love to remove the duplicates, but then my album listings wouldn't be accurate. So far, I'm ok on space, so I'll let those stay duplicated.)

Again, thank you for your recommendation of "Duplicate Finder." I have one question about that program. Does it allow for multiple deletions, or do you delete each photo separately? (It doesn't really matter which way deletions are handled, especially since you use the program successfully.)


----------

